# 10-6 at HIRCR! BBQ?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whata yall think?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds great, but unfortunately it looks like my Saturday racing is done til Thanksgiving. I am going to try to make the Fridays tho.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds groovy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try to make this one, but still too early to tell.......baby is due any day now.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't know there was one due, Congrats!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hang in there Courtney! As far as BBQ at next race I'll do my part and roll the pit around front.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Greg, and I'm REALLY dying to race 1/18 offroad Trey.....I'll be back soon enough!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's been a while since you've raced hasn't it Courtney?

Greg- the Rally competition has been fierce on Friday nights. My Rally is under the knife in the lab now so I can keep up!

Where did Chris Thayer run off to?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah! Been about a month......having withdrawals! I did manage to squeeze in a couple of hours of practice on Saturday morning a couple of weekends ago......but it's just not the same as racing......it lacks the adrenaline! On days that I race (both 1/18 and 1/8), I'm so pumped up all day long, that I'm literally hung over for a day or two after! I need to get my fix!

Yeah, has anybody heard from Chris Thayer lately? I was thinking about him the other day and I forgot to make a post.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Sounds groovy


Right on!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm in for some sausages!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm in for some sausages!


Mmmm! Guldans mustard babY!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm getting antsy. Is it time to race yet?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> I'm in for some sausages!


That sounds kind of sketchy to me. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> That sounds kind of sketchy to me. lol


I didnt give it a second thought untill you brought it up Ron! :slimer:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*This weekends new format.*

Ok guys be patient with me. I know someone will not like this or complain but HIRCR has been busy lately and we gotta try and adjust to the growth. So to help split up the crowds a little Fri nights will be onroad track only. 18th scale and micro scale onroad classes will be run. This includes the rally cars. Sat will be offroad as they have normally been thru out the summer. We had excellent offroad crowds all summer long on Saturdays that affected some of our onroad racers. So with respect to all that come out on Sat for onroad you will now have to come out Fri nite's to get your fix. I will update the web site tonight and if possilbe let everyone know you can that these changes go into affect this coming weekend. Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Ok guys be patient with me. I know someone will not like this or complain but HIRCR has been busy lately and we gotta try and adjust to the growth. So to help split up the crowds a little Fri nights will be onroad track only. 18th scale and micro scale onroad classes will be run. This includes the rally cars. Sat will be offroad as they have normally been thru out the summer. We had excellent offroad crowds all summer long on Saturdays that affected some of our onroad racers. So with respect to all that come out on Sat for onroad you will now have to come out Fri nite's to get your fix. I will update the web site tonight and if possilbe let everyone know you can that these changes go into affect this coming weekend. Thanks


Cool!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Ok guys be patient with me. I know someone will not like this or complain but HIRCR has been busy lately and we gotta try and adjust to the growth. So to help split up the crowds a little Fri nights will be onroad track only. 18th scale and micro scale onroad classes will be run. This includes the rally cars. Sat will be offroad as they have normally been thru out the summer. We had excellent offroad crowds all summer long on Saturdays that affected some of our onroad racers. So with respect to all that come out on Sat for onroad you will now have to come out Fri nite's to get your fix. I will update the web site tonight and if possilbe let everyone know you can that these changes go into affect this coming weekend. Thanks


Just to clarify, Friday night will be onroad only and Saturday will be off road only?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me.


Me too! I would rather run offroad than onroad, Friday's are "No Can Do" for me and getting home sooner on Saturdays is far out! 

Now if I knew my work schedual, scedual, whatever this week I would feel better! I just might be working since I pulled 66 1/2 hours this past week and have a "HOT" project for the next month or so. Gas station vapor recovery meters for the entire republik of Kalifornia babY! Gotta love the tree huggers!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it Friday yet?????


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Ok guys be patient with me. I know someone will not like this or complain but HIRCR has been busy lately and we gotta try and adjust to the growth. So to help split up the crowds a little Fri nights will be onroad track only. 18th scale and micro scale onroad classes will be run. This includes the rally cars. Sat will be offroad as they have normally been thru out the summer. We had excellent offroad crowds all summer long on Saturdays that affected some of our onroad racers. So with respect to all that come out on Sat for onroad you will now have to come out Fri nite's to get your fix. I will update the web site tonight and if possilbe let everyone know you can that these changes go into affect this coming weekend. Thanks


Good plan, Trey! No complaints here!
I will be missing the racing again. Son plays in the band, game this Satuday. Blue Man Group on Friday. :doowapsta I guess I will see everyone some other weekend.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

BBQ sounds awesome! You guys have fun!!! I am taking my son to the air show this weekend and with flounder season upon us it will probably be a couple more months before we hit the track again.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So what's the plan? The weekend is quickly approaching. I've volunteered to bring some sausages, who else is bringing what?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> So what's the plan? The weekend is quickly approaching. I've volunteered to bring some sausages, who else is bringing what?


I wont know if I'm working untill Friday. If these "Encoder" things show up Friday like they are supposed to, I'm going for 70 hours. LOL! Might as well

*Get Paid BabY! *

If not, how bout just simple Dawgs and Sausages?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a real sausage fest...



Sorry, someone had to 

I will only be there Friday, if that right now.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok its fri. Track build tonight and onroad action. I'll have the pit out with charcoal on Sat along with sodas so ya'll can cook.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a blast last night! I'll be at the track at about 9:15 this morn


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Trey, I won't make the race today. My wife went in to labor when I got home last night!!!!!!! I am at the hospital now waiting for baby to come.

-Ron


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Trey, I won't make the race today. My wife went in to labor when I got home last night!!!!!!! I am at the hospital now waiting for baby to come.
> 
> -Ron


Fingers crossed bro! Keep us up to date.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

beautiful girl!!!!!1


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> beautiful girl!!!!!1


Congrats to you and you family Ron!

Wheres the pics, give us a rundown!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

pics are on my website
www.sugarlandtaylorfamily.com


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! RON :bounce: :fireworks :birthday2 :doowapsta 


hope mother and daughter are doing fine


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats Ron.Glad to hear all is well. Told everyone about your ealrier post and all wished ya'll well.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ron. She is beutiful


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Congrats to you and your wife!
Miracles, all of em!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have updated the web site home page with race results. I'm going to try to start doing it again cause I thinks its important to post them. need to get one of you computer geeks to help me out with an easier way to manage the files. next race I'll show whom ever what I do. Thanks everyone. between fri and sat we had 26 racers! And I enjoyed every moment of it due to less worries with track change overs and less classes to manage!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I have updated the web site home page with race results. I'm going to try to start doing it again cause I thinks its important to post them.


Yes sir, thank you!


----------

